# استخدام الماء في توفير استهلاك وقود محرك السيارة



## abdulla_alazzawi (30 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نرى في هذا المنتدى الكثير من المقالات حول تحليل الماء لتوليد الهيدروجين واستخدامه في محرك السيارة او لنقل في محرك المولدات الكهربائية في المناطق اللتي تعاني من انقطاعات في التيار الكهربائي

وقضيت عدة ساعات من البحث في صفحات الإنترنت ووجد أخيرا شيئا مفيدا ومثيرا

اولا للنذهب للموقع الآتي

www.water4gas.com

وهو يعرض الطريقة بنوع من التشويق والإغراء للفت الإنتباه للموضوع 

والحقيقة الموضوع فعلا مثير ولكن الأمر يتطلب بعض التدابير للحماية فغاز الهيدروجين قابل
للإنفجار وكذلك بعض التصاميم الخاطئة قد تكون غير مفيدة مثل سحب تيار كهربائي عال من دون جدوى

وهنا اعجبتني مشاركة الأخ مبتدىء لينوكس

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=91461

وهي فعلا ملاحظات قيمة

بقي شيئين

الأول هو وجود الكثير من المساهمات في هذا المنتدى ومنتديات أخرى حول هذا الموضوع 
وببعض البحث يمكن ان نجد الكثير من المعلومات

والثاني هو بشأن الموقع water4gas

فكتابهم للبيع طبعا واقول اعتقد انه يستحق ثمنه ولكن
فقد وجدت الكتاب مجانا عن طريق مساهمة لأحد الإخوة من منتدى آخر
واطلب من المشرفين عدم حذف الرابط بدعوى الدعاية لمنتدى آخر

ولكن امتنانا مني لهذا الأخ اللذي انقذني من اليأس بعدما امظيت ساعات طويلة من البحث 
عبر الإنترنت عن هذا الكتاب ووجدته أخيرا :75:

واقدمه هدية لهذا المنتدى

http://www.paldf.net/forum/showthread.php?t=259449


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على الموضوع

وحدة التحليل صغيرة فان الغز الناتج يستخدم لتقليل استهلاك الوقود بدء من 10% حنى 90% حسب حجم وحدات التحليل المستخدمة ومواصفاتها 

و في حالة استكمال الاجهزة المساعدة على التحكم في الغاز فانه يمكن الاستغناء عن البنزين تماما


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

لا يمكن حذف شيء فيه فائدة ابدا

نحن فقط نحذف الدعاية المباشرة والتلفونات والبريد الالكتروني....

دوما ننتظر مزيدكم وسنعد لدورة متقدمة تنظم جميع هذه الافكار من جديد فالحمدلله بدا هذا القسم بجني الثمار

في البداية كانت بدايته بسيطة جدا ومواضيعه سطحية للغاية واليوم بدأنا نجذب اعضاء مميزين

وأصحاب شركات ومؤسسات وبدانا نناقش موضوعات أكثر تعقيدا وقوة

ومازلنا ننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## المنفهق (30 مايو 2008)

الله يجزاك خير حقيقة انا كنت انوي اشتري الكتاب
ياحبذا احد الإخوة المتمكنين من اللغة الانجليزية
يلخصه لنا او يعطينا الزبده
ودمتم بخير


----------



## عباس فرنسي (10 يوليو 2008)

العلم نور و الجهل ظلام


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع جيد


----------



## جبار الغالبي (20 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع ممتاز


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع ممتاز


----------



## نمر ياسيني (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسدد خطاكم


----------



## عبدالله السميلي (21 أغسطس 2008)

اشكركافة المشاركين على هذه المعاومات القيمة


----------



## mohammedciko (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اللة ينور عليك


----------



## aimanham (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشکور اخی الکریم
ولکن الروابط فی المنتدی المذکور غیر فعاله
نرجو منک اذا کنت قد حصلت علی الکتاب ان تحمله علی موقع اخر او تضعه مباشره فی المنتدی


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضل اخي هذا الرابط فيه كتابان وليس المذكور اعلاه فقط

http://ifile.it/4o23upz

تحياتي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## شريقو (22 فبراير 2010)

يعمي انتو دايمن يائسنين دايمن يائس قتلوقو يا هل عرب انا من اهل غزة صمود حوالت اعمل ولكن اعملت بس نتيجة سلبية مها لو في حد بيساعدني بس هل انا اعملت الواح ستالي ستيل بس لازم يكون امبير اعاي ولالي اوطي


----------



## elaf_homce (25 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

لكن أخي حتى رابط الأخير لا يعمل لو بتحمل الكتب إلى الرابط آخر أدعو الله لك أن يجزيك كل خير......
أنا فعلاً بحاجة لمثل هذه الكتب


----------



## م.لولوا (28 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك العافيه وعن جد موضوع حلو كتيير وفكره مشجعه

بس بصراحه لازم تطلع للشيء العملي مش بس النظري

لأنو الموضوع لو ما كان دقيق ممكن يسبب انفجار

حسب ما قرات

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elaf_homce (1 مارس 2010)

*رجاء المساعدة*

لو سمحتوا أنا بحاجة لأقرأ هي الكتب وما عم تتحمل لعندي عم بقولي أنتهت صلاحية الملف ممكن لو توضعو الكتب على الرابط آخر أو ترسلولي ياها عن جد مطر عليها ........ما بعرف فيني ضيف إيميلي لح جرب
[email protected]


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (11 مارس 2010)

*كتب عن الخلايا الهيدروجينية - روابط محدثة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسبب توقف وصلة التنزيل اعلاه تفضلوا وصلات تنزيل جديدة ومنفصلة لكل كتاب

لقد اضفت كتابا ثالثا عن السيارات الهجينة ويتكلم الفصل الرابع فيه عن الخلايا الهيدروجينية

Run_Your_Car_With_Water-HydrogenConverter_pdf.rar

Modify Your Car to Save Gas USING WATER.rar

Lightweight Electric & Hybrid Vehicle Design (Automotive Engineering) [Transportation, Road & Motor Vehicles] .pdf


ارجوا من المشرفين الكرام تحميل الكتب على سيرفر الموقع لتدوم الفائدة

يؤسفني ان احد مؤلفي هذه الكتب هو يهودي وقد تأخر المسلمون عن مثل هذه الإبداعات

وارجوا ان يساهم هذا المنتدى الرائع بدفع عجلة التقدم الإسلامي اشواطا الى الأمام

تحياتي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## دعاب 2010 (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا جداجدا


----------



## elaf_homce (14 مارس 2010)

*الحمد لله*

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

